# A guessing game with a prize from Nissa and Kim!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

AngelSugar at 8:01!!! Dr. Jaimie and Roxybaby22 came in at 8:03. 


I want to start a little game tonight. Each day I'll list two clues for a famous U.S. city and at the end when the first person guesses all five cities correctly, and the bonus question at the end, you'll win either a harness vest or a dress made by Nissa and I! Please PM me with your answers and I promise to keep very good track. I'll try and post these at different times of the day each day to give people in other time zones all possible chances. The winner will be announced next Monday. Thanks for playing and indulging me in my love of sewing for your special fluffs!

Wednesday: Answer: New Orleans, Louisiana ( several people guessed the state instead of the city)

Clue #1: 51% of this U.S. city is at or above sea level.

Clue #2: Unique food specialties include Italian Muffuletta sandwiches and Praline.

Thursday: Answer: St. Louis, MO ( a lot of people guessed Chicago)

Clue #1: One of several cities claiming the world's first skyscraper, which still stands today.

Clue #2: A memorial that commemorates the acquisition and settlement by the citizens of the U.S. of all of the lands west of the Mississippi river that are part of the nation today.

Friday: Answer: Albuquerque, NM

Clue #1: Sits on 5 dormant volcanoes. The volcanoes are still in the cooling stage and when it snows it melts first in the area of the volcanoes because of the residual heat.

Clue #2: Has an elevation of 5312 feet making it the highest metropolitan city in America.

Sat: Answer: Ithaca, NY

Clue #1: Claims to be the REAL birthplace of the Ice Cream Sundae, invented in 1887.

Clue #2: Host to over 150 waterfalls, all of which lie within a 10-mile radius of downtown.

Please NOTE! I'm redoing the clues for Sunday because I'm finding an error on the WWW regarding my 2nd clue about the birthplace of Snoopy's creator. The answer of course is Charles Schultz and he was actually born in St. Paul and NOT Minneapolis as some sights state (I live in Minnesota and have often corrected this myth with people). I thought since I had asked what the largest membership curling club was would help, since that of course is in St. Paul. So, I'm posting clues to a whole new city for Sunday here: Thanks everyone!

Sun: Seattle, Washington

Clue #1: The world's first gas station opened here in 1907.

Clue #2: The first city to put police on bicycles. The highest percentage of people riding bikes to work compared to other U.S. cities its size.

The bonus question will be posted at 8:00 p.m. CST Monday evening. The first one to get that and the 5 cities correct will win! Thanks for all who have participated, this has been a lot of fun and I hope to do it again when I can think of a theme for the clues and answers. Thank you!

*BONUS QUESTION: Unscramble the first letter of each of the cities and what does it spell?*

arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: 
Just getting ready to announce the winner tomorrow night with these directions on measuring your fluff for clothes. I'm such a tease. :biggrin: 









1. Neck - measure around your dog's neck with with just enough room added as you feel is necessary for them to be comfortable.

2. Back - measure the length from the base of the neck to the base of the tail. This measurement will determine where the garment will stop along the back. However, the back length will not matter if the chest measurement is not correct.

3. Chest - measure your dogs chest, all the way round, directly behind the front legs and around the back. This is generally the most important measurement for clothing. If it is too small, it will not fit, if it is too big, your dog will not walk comfortably.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok we guessed  bumping this


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*You gonna allow for a 14 hour time difference Kim????   

I know a lot about america now that I have my friends there but I don't think I'm that clever with some of those questions.

It's not fair!! I want to play too. :smmadder: :smmadder: 

lol lol


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie 'from under down under'


*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so bad at this kind of thing but I just sent my guess.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh good lord I don't even have a guess :blink: I definitely can't play this game, but I wish everyone the best of luck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not very good at these games, but i knew the answer to this one on the first question. I know they're not all going to be that easy.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thursday's clues added. Good luck!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok I'm a bit confused... for each day the two clues can be for 2 different cities?... At first I thought two clues were for 1 city but "THINK" Thurs clues are 2 different cities. In other words between the two days clues I have 3 cities ... Of course I could be totally wrong and probably am! LOL


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jun 18 2009, 07:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793129


> Ok I'm a bit confused... for each day the two clues can be for 2 different cities?... At first I thought two clues were for 1 city but "THINK" Thurs clues are 2 different cities. In other words between the two days clues I have 3 cities ... Of course I could be totally wrong and probably am! LOL[/B]


There will be two clues each day for ONE city. At the end of 5 days there will have been five cities to have guessed. Good luck!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Bump, Bump, Bump


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh man, I stink at games like this and couldn't even guess. :blush: 

But it will be fun to see who wins, and I can't wait to see what you come up with for your latest creation, Kim!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 18 2009, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793141


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jun 18 2009, 07:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793129





> Ok I'm a bit confused... for each day the two clues can be for 2 different cities?... At first I thought two clues were for 1 city but "THINK" Thurs clues are 2 different cities. In other words between the two days clues I have 3 cities ... Of course I could be totally wrong and probably am! LOL[/B]


There will be two clues each day for ONE city. At the end of 5 days there will have been five cities to have guessed. Good luck! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok Gotcha... sent my two days guesses in.( BTW... this is fun! )


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Bump ditty bump!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I have to say that I'm enjoying this so much! Thank you all who are participating! I've been trying to think of a way to have a contest and sew for a fluff at the same time. Tomorrows clues will be posted late tomorrow afternoon. :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Anxiously awaiting Friday's clues. :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm no good at this. I lucked out with Wednesday's clues, but Thursdays no idea. :bysmilie:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I bet I didn't get either Wednesday or Thursday right, but at least I had a good time guessing. :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Friday's clues have now been added. Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Bump diddy bump!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

This game is fun!!! :biggrin: Thanks, Kim!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I knew these questions were going to get harder! :huh:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Fridays... haven't a clue ...LOL ...so just took a wild guess.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Saturday's clues have been added. Good luck!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wish I was playing...............fun game Kim.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't have a clue!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I "think" this and one other maybe the only ones I've gotten right..... and even those are problably wrong!!! :smrofl: 

It's fun anyway and I can't wait to see the REAL answers!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

bump diddy bump


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Todays were really hard - Im not sure I got it right.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Sunday added (15 minutes early but I just can't stay up any later  ).


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

We're going to be "on the road" on Sunday; we're spending a couple of days in North Carolina. So I have a question:

Will the bonus question be posted on Monday, or will I need to pull out my laptop every time we pass an internet hot spot on Sunday?? I'm hoping it's posted on Monday, but even so ... I don't think Cherie is going to be too pleased when she has to go kayaking or fishing alone, because I drove all the way to NC to sit in front of the computer and play Kim's Guessing Game - ROFL!!  

This is fun, Kim ... thanks for giving us all something fun to do! 

:Flowers 2:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 21 2009, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794698


> We're going to be "on the road" on Sunday; we're spending a couple of days in North Carolina. So I have a question:
> 
> Will the bonus question be posted on Monday, or will I need to pull out my laptop every time we pass an internet hot spot on Sunday?? I'm hoping it's posted on Monday, but even so ... I don't think Cherie is going to be too pleased when she has to go kayaking or fishing alone, because I drove all the way to NC to sit in front of the computer and play Kim's Guessing Game - ROFL!!
> 
> ...


The bonus question will be posted at 8:00 p.m. CST Monday evening. The first one to get that and the 5 cities correct will win! Thanks for all who have participated, this has been a lot of fun!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I "think" I got this one based on the second clue.... wouldn't have the faintest idea if only the first one!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im having fun! cant wait to see the winner!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

so its too late for me to google? 


 B)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 21 2009, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794735


> im having fun! cant wait to see the winner![/B]


I think I'm having just as much fun as everyone else Jamie! I can't believe how much I've learned about different cities just researching this! I may have to do another contest with cities again unless someone else has a better/new idea as I'd love to make another dress or vest for the winner. I've got so many cute fabrics and darling charms with ideas just waiting for a special fluff. :blush:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Please see new clues for SUNDAY! I had to redo because of mis-information on several websites. :shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh Shucks! LOL... I was sure I'd at least have that Sunday one right !!LOL I said Minneapolis for Charles Shultz because recall an interview he did with Charlie Prose and he spoke so much of his childhood in Minneapolis....but of course that didn't mean he was actually born there lol .

Ok sent the clue for the new clues. 

( Don't think I'll be needing to measure either of my squirts LOL )


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Bonus question to be added at 8 p.m. CST tonight! Winner announced as soon as I have a winner! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Bonus question posted!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 22 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795534


> Bonus question posted![/B]



Totally Awesome!!!!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

What is so funny....I got mixed up with Central time and thought it was an hour earlier....not later than Eastern.
So, I have been sitting around for 2 hours!!! LOL I am a ditz!!

Thank you so much. I never win anything and I can't think of a better win than for my precious sweet Elliott!!!!

It was great fun! Warmest thanks!!!! xox :biggrin:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats angel sugar! funny i knew it had to spell Nissa but i forgot all my answers so had to look a couple up to make sure lol


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (AngelSugar @ Jun 22 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795536


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 22 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795534





> Bonus question posted![/B]



Totally Awesome!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Congratulations! Please follow the directions on measuring your fluff posted in post one and PM them to me. Thanks everyone for participating!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats to the winner (and second place!). I totally got confused by the time zone thing too :brownbag: so embarrasing!!! Great game Kim


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (AngelSugar @ Jun 22 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795540


> What is so funny....I got mixed up with Central time and thought it was an hour earlier....not later than Eastern.
> So, I have been sitting around for 2 hours!!! LOL I am a ditz!!
> 
> Thank you so much. I never win anything and I can't think of a better win than for my precious sweet Elliott!!!!
> ...



LOL ~ That's funny. I'm so happy you won. Good for you, and sweet little Elliott ~ :wub: 

And yep, it was. It was great fun. :chili: Doesn't get much better than this ~ :chili:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 22 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795541


> congrats angel sugar! funny i knew it had to spell Nissa but i forgot all my answers so had to look a couple up to make sure lol[/B]


LOL, I did the same thing! Congradulations angel sugar!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I waited around for an hour too! :brownbag: Congratulations angelsugar. We will want pictures of your fluff when you get your prize!! I ended up with all consonants so didn't have a clue what it would spell. I thought of Nissa but had two cities wrong so I was a goner. That was fun.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*OK how about telling us the answers Kim???? Can you repost the questions and the answers with them please. I love geography but didnt have a clue what the answers where. :brownbag: :brownbag: 

Congratulations to angelsugar :aktion033: :aktion033: 


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little monkey from 'under down under'


*


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Jun 23 2009, 03:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795685


> *OK how about telling us the answers Kim???? Can you repost the questions and the answers with them please. I love geography but didnt have a clue what the answers where. :brownbag: :brownbag:
> 
> Congratulations to angelsugar :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> ...


Hi Dede, I posted the answers after the questions on the first post. Have a look.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations to the winners!!! :aktion033: That was a fun game!


----------

